# I might have a problem



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I am left handed.
while holding a g34 the other day, the raised mag release was definitely felt on my hand and later it did cause the mag to become released.
then I remembered the other day at the range with my g26 that the bullet didn't go off and i realized that the mag was not completely seated.
I wonder if during recoil or going thru the mag my hand pressed in the button 

have any other left handed people experienced this?


----------



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm left handed, and havn't had a problem yet with my 17. When gripping the gun, my left middle finger slightly touches the corner of the button, but not enough to actually press it, even when firing. But if I had an extended mag release button, I'd probably hit that thing all the time.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Aren't there companies that do lefty mag releases for Glocks?

Yup:
http://www.brownells.com/aspx/ns/st...itle=AMBIDEXTROUS MAGAZINE RELEASE for GLOCK~


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

thank you

another example of why this forum is so great


----------

